# thunderbolt won't charge!



## ss0mohit (Aug 14, 2011)

today, all of a sudden, when i had my standard battery, my phone wouldn't charge. 
i tried to charge it with my ac adapter, no luck either.

so basically, i can't charge my phone at all, and i'm at 19% and backing up. 
what are my options right now? go into vzw and ask them to replace it? my warranty expired about a year ago.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

ss0mohit said:


> today, all of a sudden, when i had my standard battery, my phone wouldn't charge.
> i tried to charge it with my ac adapter, no luck either.
> 
> so basically, i can't charge my phone at all, and i'm at 19% and backing up.
> what are my options right now? go into vzw and ask them to replace it? my warranty expired about a year ago.


If you have a battery besides the one you experienced issues charging with, you should try it, it may be that the battery you were using has gone bad. Otherwise, if you have insurance, you can file a claim.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## ss0mohit (Aug 14, 2011)

i think my usb port is broken, and the pins are misaligned.

i'm thinking i could get an external battery charger, but that seems like a pain. any ideas on how to fix it though?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

ss0mohit said:


> i think my usb port is broken, and the pins are misaligned.
> 
> i'm thinking i could get an external battery charger, but that seems like a pain. any ideas on how to fix it though?


Well, just so you're aware, some thunderbolt users have been sent replacement devices newer than the bolt recently... but, if you're interested in repair, the site below stocks the replacement microUSB port for the thunderbolt and carries the tools you'd need to fix it as well if you don't have your own.

http://www.portatronics.com/index.php?cat=c268_HTC-Thunderbolt.html

They offer the option of sending your bolt in for them to conduct the repair as well, but it's costly and I'm not sure I'd do that if it were me. Knowledge of soldering and the appropriate tools are necessary to complete the repair on your own, and getting a replacement device is a better idea IMHO.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## ss0mohit (Aug 14, 2011)

just took a look at it, one pin in my usb port is completely messed up. 
i don't know anything about soldering.

what about an external charging source? granted, i'd have to move things via airdrop and remote desktop, but would it be a try?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

ss0mohit said:


> just took a look at it, one pin in my usb port is completely messed up.
> i don't know anything about soldering.
> 
> what about an external charging source? granted, i'd have to move things via airdrop and remote desktop, but would it be a try?


It's worth a try. if it worked (which it should since your problem is with your microUSB port and not the phone's internals in general from what it sounds like), it'd be a pain to remove and replace the battery each charge and the have to rely on apps to move files between your phone and computer. If you go that route, try this of you haven't:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sand.airdroid

I still think you should get a replacement though.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## ss0mohit (Aug 14, 2011)

I've used remote desktop for the last 2 months, simply because of the fact that I'm too lazy to plug it in. 
But yeah, I plan on going into verizon in a few hours. But I'm not sure if I have my warranty, I bought my phone in June of 2011.

Looked closer into my USB port, one of the pins is still intact, but bent, and I don't have good enough eyesight to plug it back in.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

My understanding is that the warranty lasts a year from your date of purchase.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## ss0mohit (Aug 14, 2011)

hm, is there anyway i can bend the usb pins so that they're straight?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

ss0mohit said:


> hm, is there anyway i can bend the usb pins so that they're straight?


They're delicate. If they're bent like you're saying, it's very possible that they're damaged and won't work even if the pins are straightened. I'd use insurance if you have it, or hit up swappa or a similar service to find a used device if you don't.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## ss0mohit (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah, but my warranty's gone. 
I called a store, they'd charge me $85 for a new usb port+installation. 
Or I could swap it out myself, which is dangerous and something I'd rather not do.

Or I could buy a battery charger for $25 off amazon.

It's worth a shot, right? But I'm not sure how to straighten them.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

So... i assume you have no insurance either then. If you have no warranty to void, and are determined to save $85, you might as well try it. So long as you keep to the microUSB port, you're not going to damage anything else and the microUSB port isn't working anyway...

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## ss0mohit (Aug 14, 2011)

It'll cost me $25 and I can still keep my phone. 
And I have an upgrade in 4 days.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

ss0mohit said:


> It'll cost me $25 and I can still keep my phone.
> And I have an upgrade in 4 days.


Hope you're not thinking of letting unlimited go for an upgrade.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## ss0mohit (Aug 14, 2011)

Of course not. I'm going to use a crackberry until my external charger gets in. 
Guess I'll be sticking around! Just the lack of USB is annoying.


----------

